# help finding kids sled



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking for something for kids somebody has got to know someone been looking forever help 500 ish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I am telling you to go to Craigslist.org Northern Mi section Rv's there are a bunch of them for you to choose from.


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

That is a accident waiting to happen starting kids on a 500CC machine, maybe look for a 250cc


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I read it as he was looking in the $500 range...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

ricochet said:


> That is a accident waiting to happen starting kids on a 500CC machine, maybe look for a 250cc


He just states it is for his kids, we don't know if his kids are 5 or 15. So please do not judge him. 


Needless to say, I have checked the Northern Mi craiglist listings. There are plenty of snowmobiles on there in his price range and the pictures seem that they are in good condition.


----------

